# Suit made entirely of fleece/flannel



## Ivory-Brier (May 8, 2016)

So my local JoAnne fabrics doesn't have fake fur, but they do have really nice fleece and super soft flannel, would it be cool to have a suit made entirely of that?


----------



## RosetheCrux (May 8, 2016)

I've seen fleece used on fursuits but usually it's paired with faux fur. I'm sure you don't have to do that tho c:


----------



## Kellan Meig'h (May 9, 2016)

Komickrazi made a dinosaur out of fleece. It actually looked fairly decent.

fursuit.livejournal.com: Temperance the Parasaurolophus complete


----------



## Samandriel Morningstar (May 9, 2016)

Hey if you can make it work and have fun doing it then hell yeah I've seen some pretty interesting suits out there.
From what I've read you've really gotta be careful with fleece so it doesn't overstretch/tear/clump from glue and of course hide your seams and all that.
I'm surprised that it's apparently cooler to wear then normal fursuits according to Kellan's post,but fursuiting differs from person to person I'm sure.
But yeah if you're dead set on fleece then go for it and have fun,it's definitely not unheard of.
[Never heard of flannel being used however,so I won't comment any further on that.]


Some interesting suits:
[Some might not be fleece,just saying that up front it's almost 4am and I'm on google squinting at stuff so I might of mistaken something for fleece or maybe not,who knows but whatever lol.]

fursuit.livejournal.com: A question about fleece  [Generally talks about fleece furheads and stuff and offers advice and all that.]







http://img10.deviantart.net/589b/i/2011/122/a/4/macroceli_fursuit_by_ozkangaroo-d3fekf0.jpg






http://ic.pics.livejournal.com/komickrazi/16927434/76089/76089_original.jpg


----------

